# Europa Universalis II



## Peter (Aug 31, 2005)

Has anyone ever played this computer game? I own it and really enjoy it. <Though I'm re-evaluating my views on entertainment and may have to learn to dislike it> Right now I'm playing as a Reformed Hungary in the late 16th century. In one of my more interesting games I've played as France and won the wars of religion as the Huguenots.

http://www.paradoxplaza.com/EuropaUniversalis.asp
http://www.neoseeker.com/Games/Products/PC/europaunivers2/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 1, 2005)

Cool! It looks even better than _Risk_. Go Huguenots!!


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 1, 2005)

I never could figure out the first one... and Europa Universalis seemed like such a good game, but I couldn't master the learning curve... Granted, I didn't try very hard. I like Civilization III or Imperialism much better... Ironic, I'm normally good with strategy games... lately, i've given up on PC games... focused on reading and word processing a political newsletter...


----------



## Peter (Sep 1, 2005)

Hungary

Religious:






Political:





more screen saves

[Edited on 9-1-2005 by Peter]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 1, 2005)

man, you guys strategists. have any of you tried simcity? I never got into Civilizations or Europa, those titles intimidated me.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 2, 2005)

I always found it ironic that I'm Mr. America First isolationist, armed neutrality in the real world of politics... yet I have a Napoleon complex when I play strategy games like Civilization-- it never fails, even when I premise the start of the game, saying, "well maybe just this once, I will follow the do unto others as you..." golden rule. Neverless, I always try to forge my pax global imperium, blight out a few civilizations off the face of the map, and plow their desolate cities over with pillars of salt -- as the Romans did when they sacked Carthage. I never can resist the temptation to expand, pillage, and conquer -- and stretch my productive capacity to the max building instruments of war to project and solidify my conquests. Somewhere, along the lines I realize the futility of it all, I rarely finish Civilization III however. It's funny how quickly the empire atrophies as it expands. Maybe one could learn something from that--- but oh it's just game is it not?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I always found it ironic that I'm Mr. America First isolationist, armed neutrality in the real world of politics... yet I have a Napoleon complex when I play strategy games like Civilization-- it never fails, even when I premise the start of the game, saying, "well maybe just this once, I will follow the do unto others as you..." golden rule. Neverless, I always try to forge my pax global imperium, blight out a few civilizations off the face of the map, and plow their desolate cities over with pillars of salt -- as the Romans did when they sacked Carthage. I never can resist the temptation to expand, pillage, and conquer -- and stretch my productive capacity to the max building instruments of war to project and solidify my conquests. Somewhere, along the lines I realize the futility of it all, I rarely finish Civilization III however. It's funny how quickly the empire atrophies as it expands. Maybe one could learn something from that--- but oh it's just game is it not?



 "Power corrupts..." eh? I have my own Napoleonic complex when playing _Risk_.


----------

